
Big Tech blew its big moment at the Russia hearings - elsewhen
http://www.businessinsider.com/russia-tech-hearings-2017-11
======
jimnotgym
> Yes, Congress could've subpoenaed the CEOs and forced them to testify, but
> it shouldn't have had to take that step.

Once they have their follow up questions ready they should definitely subpoena
them. Make a show of the fact that congress has had to flex its muscles to get
them to co-operate.

------
guywaffle
“Facebook values making money over making sure political ads are legitimate.”

Yes... that is how capitalism works. You’d think business insider would know
that.

~~~
grzm
I find this attitude frustrating. How mercenary are you personally? Are there
limits on what you will do for money? Are they driven by values you hold? If
so (and I would hope they are), do you think these values cannot be held by
people running companies?

~~~
guywaffle
I don’t have a mercenary like attitude. I am simply pointing out that
capitalism is America’s number one value. We as a society can’t be surprised
when it is used against us.

~~~
grzm
Let's take a step back, then. Do you personally hold making money over
everything else to be your highest value? What other values do you personally
hold that compete with that? I have a hard time ascribing that attitude (or
any other) to _every_ American. People are more complex than that, holding
different values, and those they share they hold in various levels of
importance.

Edit: Replaced "capitalism" with "making money over everything else", as
that's the misrepresentation that I'm pushing back against. Equating "making
money over _X_ " with capitalism or business in general is wrong, misguided,
and lacking in any nuance.

~~~
guywaffle
I said it was America’s number one value. Not mine. So your questions make no
sense.

A prime example are the paradise papers coming to light.

~~~
grzm
I understand that that's what you said: I just have a hard time understanding
what that means. America is made up of people who hold values: the country
itself can't hold values. One interpretation of "Capitalism is America's
number one value" is that it's the number one value of a majority of
Americans. Is that what you mean? I know only a few people who would actually
say that capitalism is their number one value. If you don't hold it as your
number one value, who do you think does? It's easy to say something like
"Capitalism is America's number one value" in a cavalier way without thinking
what is really meant by that, and it tends to pave over any more interesting,
nuanced understanding of people's values.

Perhaps my questions don't make any sense to you, but they're driven by me
trying to understand what it is you mean. You point to the paradise papers,
but as I understand it, they don't describe America in particular (i.e., only
America) or as a whole. Perhaps you didn't mean very much by your original
comment, or you don't care to drill into it further. In either case, that's
fine. I'm just interesting in understanding where you're coming from and
whether it's truly an apt description.

